# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  New Rumoured Love Triangles

## tammyy2j

Max/Steph/Niall


Danny/Hannah/Gilly

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought something would have progressed between Hannah and Gilly after her anorexia.

----------


## hoppy_001

its bound to happen with gilly and hannah after rhys n beth are found out in the open. she will be his shoulder to cry on...and more!

----------


## Abbie

> Max/Steph/Niall


I seriously hope this isnt true, I love Max and Steph, they are great together

----------


## tammyy2j

Warren/Louise/Justin

Apparently Louise and Justin have an affair

----------


## tammyy2j

Louise/Warren/Mandy 

So Mandy and Louise are that close of friends they share the same man.

Cindy is after Warren also

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm could be interesting

----------


## Bad Wolf

warren and mandy do get it on apparently

----------


## Abbie

> warren and mandy do get it on apparently


Now I just think that is odd

----------


## tammyy2j

Wednesday, September 17 2008 

Following their illicit night of passion, Warren and Mandy wake up early in the Loft together. Feeling awkward, Mandy makes her excuses and leaves. Warren hurries home, hoping to sneak into bed before Louise notices that he wasn't there, but upon arrival at the flat, he finds their bed empty and begins to panic. He and Mandy team up to search for Louise and just as they do Louise walks in the door looking totally dishevelled and hungover. Warren and Mandy are suitably tense but it quickly transpires that Louise was so drunk the night previous that she can barely retrace her steps. Warren refutes any claims that she came back to the Loft that night and soon gets her to admit she spent the night asleep in a skip! She breaks down and asks how he can forgive her, all the while Warren is staring guiltily at Mandy. Louise retires to the bedroom, leaving Warren and Mandy realising that they've had a lucky escape they've had.

----------


## tammyy2j

Gilly / Leila / Justin  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Curly19

Cindy Is With Darren So Dose Darren Dump Her

----------


## tammyy2j

Mike / Zoe / Sarah

----------

